# Info on Egg Sharing and LWC Darlington required



## boychild (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi All, 

I am 26 yrs old and have an almost 4 yr old DD with my husband. We have been trying for no2 for almost 2 years now and after being reffered to the fertility clinics we have been advised that my husband has extremely low sperm count which is unexplained and they advised us our only hope is ivf with icsi. In the last year I started suffering with abnornal periods, and when I was tested for ovualtion back in August they advised me I wasnt ovulating. However since September I have been having regular periods again, so I think it may have just been stress related for myself. Im not sure if I am ovulating but Im certainly having regular 30 day cycles. 

Now me and DH are unable to fund IVF ourselves, and after reading up on egg sharing etc for the last few months we have decided to book ourselves onto the open day at LWC Darlington. I have a few questions though, Im sure ill find all of this out when Im there I just would like some advice before we go if possible. Firstly, as my DH has already had semen analysis a few times and we can get copies of the reports, would we be required to get them done again at LWC and pay or would they accpect our current results? Same goes for my blood test, I meet all of the criteria apart from I am unsure about my FSH levels, I might book a doctors appt next week and ask them to repeat the tests now that Im having regular periods. Also, what kind of costs can we expect to incurr, I realise we will have the additional icsi fee to pay. How long does it take, has anyone got any experience with this clinic are were there big waiting lists? Is there are limit on how many times you can egg share? 

Im hoping to god that we will be accepted, its our only hope, and we will hopefully be helping another couple in the process. Im also hoping that the fact I have carried a baby to term that there will be more of a success rate for us, I have no idea at all about the success rate of icsi. 

Any information is appreciated. 

Vikki


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Vikki

Check out this thread for more information and why not post on there and ask the lovely ladies some questions.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248148.0

Tilly
xxxx


----------



## Newcastle33 (Aug 21, 2010)

another option depending on where you live, maybe Newcastle centre for life. the donor nurse carol is lovely and the staff there are great too.  good luck.

Newcastle Fertility Centre 
Egg sharing 
Who Can Donate Eggs? 
Women who are between 21 – 35 years of age, preferably in a stable relationship and who have completed their own family. Ideally donors should not be known to the recipients. please contact the Egg Donation Co-ordinator on tel : 0191 213 8213 for further information about egg sharing and IVF treatment.


----------



## Newcastle33 (Aug 21, 2010)

Obviously for egg sharing, an egg sharer does not need to have completed their family, this info was taken from their website and refers to those not going through treatment themselves.


----------

